# Long Lane Honey Bee Farm



## JRing (Jun 12, 2011)

I agree, they were able to ship me a queen for a hive of mine and she is doing a great job after a rocky start. (error on myside but has been fixed)
Emails are always returned in a timely manner, and come to find out he grew up in the same area that I live in currently, small world. I will buy from them again, without a doubt.


----------



## muskratcreekhoney (Mar 30, 2010)

One of my four was superseded, probably missed a started cell. The other three were laying very heavy with a nice brood pattern last I checked. I will post a laying rate if I have time next week.


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

I have one of their queens. Bought her to get a northern queen. I recommend buying from Long Lane without hesitation.

That queen went into an observation hive and swarmed due to over crowding. Caught her and the swarm and put them in a nuc.


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

muskratcreekhoney said:


> One of my four was superseded, probably missed a started cell. The other three were laying very heavy with a nice brood pattern last I checked. I will post a laying rate if I have time next week.


One out of four is not a bad average for supercedure. I personally never cut out a supercedure cell because I'm of the opinion they know best and cutting them out may very well leave you queenless which is deadly as we approach fall.


----------



## Hokie Bee Daddy (Apr 1, 2011)

I bought a Lone Lane Queen last year to replace an Italian Queen in a package that was slow getting up to speed. Despite a slow start the bees made it through the winter and have brought some honey in this year. I checked the brood box on this hive a couple of weeks ago. This queen is on her second year now and is still laying a solid brood pattern.

Both the queen and service were great and I would definitely buy from them again.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 21, 2010)

Great queens!


----------



## Beerman (May 21, 2010)

Long Lane is great very nice people also.


----------



## Markerbee (Mar 8, 2012)

Took my very first Bee Class at 'Long Lane'. Dave and his entire family are over the top nice. I would recommend Long Lane for anything related to Bees including their course offerings.


----------



## Island Apiaries (Aug 9, 2010)

I also have nothing but great things to say about Long Lane. Great products and friendly prompt service. A great example of what a beekeeping business should be like!


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

David (Long Lane)is a member of this forum and I to got a start from them and in fact still receive their online lessons every month. Jim


----------

